# Medieval/Torture Chamber party



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Maybe theme it around the Spanish Inquisition?

http://www.torture-museum.com/spanish_inquisition.htm

The music would be Gregorian chant-type. The decorations would be hanging manacles and torture devices (all in use, of course - if you do an Iron Maiden or other closed device, you could plant a tape recorder with scratching and/or whispering sounds).

http://www.torture-museum.com/devices.htm

Maybe some stone looking material for the walls. You could turn the food table into The Wheel or The Rack.

I don't think you'd have to reach too far to make the decorations gruesome and very scary.

Games could include Wheel of Torture (like Wheel of Fortune, but you land on torture instead of bankruptcy), Bobbing the Heretics (Bobbing for Apples - or you could do the variation where the apple is on a string and bobbed in front of people like a pinata - call it Taunting the Heretics), Take Out The Dead (team toilet wrap). Not sure what kind of games you are looking for - I would think a little light-hearted silliness might be nice. ;-) But, if you want to keep the entire party spooky, you could um... you could... OK, so I'm not that scary! lol I'll have to keep thinking about scary activities - maybe a mini-haunt, Tales of Torture... 

HTH!


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Make your invitations on a parchment stock, you can get a ruler or cutter for the edge of the paper to give it a deckled edge, the rulers are called "Artdeckle" and can be gotten from most good art supply stores, my spelling may be off on it, but if you ask the sales people they should be able to help you. Make your invitations out as though they were declarations or warrants issued by the king or queen, the Pope, Martin Luther, etc. Sadly, almost every side or religion had torture chambers to help "Coax" confessions out of people. You can pick your country and time period.
Doing the walls in the faux stone texture is a good idea, with the hanging manicles, chanes, hooks, whips, etc. Depending upon the kind of ceiling you have (flat and smooth, beams, etc.) you can have various things hanging from above, including a pinata that looks like a human being chained into a fetal position. doing the racks, wheels of torture, a fake furnace or fire pit for branding irons, a chopping block, various mallots, and other odd tools or impliments of torture. Sometimes having the oddball stuff that nobody can identify works out best, the guests imagination goes wild. Maybe ask each guest to bring their favorite torture device for a show and tell. If you already have some odd stuff, try playing the game they do on "Ask This Old House" on TV, you have an object, and each person in the room picks it up and gives their explaination as to what it is and how it is used, the item gets passed from person to person until it reaches the person who was holding it first, and that person tells what it really is and how it is/was used. The explainations get wilder and more creative as it moves around the room, everybody has to have a new explaination for the item, and everybody tries to outdo all the people before them.
If you are looking for other invitations, I have seen small, plastic ball and chains,
send one with the invitations telling the guests that it is time to drag "the old ball and chain" out for a party, pick your source for text and make it as punny or scary as you would like. If you ever see the books used in the the witch trials or by the churches by their "judges", you will know how ridiculous and brutal they were.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I liked the fire pit idea. I do something for my cauldron each year that you could adapt for the fire pit. What I do is get fire wood, sticks and such and I put down a string of orange lights then I build my wood up into a cone shaped heap over them... In the dark it looks like embers and is real cool...you could do the same with stones.


----------



## suprcoolus (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks for all the ideas, I think we're going to do a scroll invitation (Hear Ye Hear Ye). And the decorations are coming along nicely. Thank you for all the inspiration!


----------



## haunted house noob (Sep 14, 2004)

you should make one of the wooden horses! they are really easy to make, but i wouldnt like sitting of it! and if you can, you should make a mini-stretcher. you know the one that you have a big cylinder, and to ropes....and it ppuls from both ways, and the person streches, and stretches and stretches and stretches until POP!


----------

